# New BBCode editor available for use!



## Janice (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!  Recently the site was updated with a new content patch for the forum. Several features were tweaked and some new ones were added. One of the options you now have access to it a "Simple" editor that allows use of BBcode. Many of you wanted to see something like this implemented, so I'm very excited to let you know that it's now available for use.   If you would like to enable the simple editor simply navigate to your profile page, select "Edit Account Details" , scroll down until you see the "Preferred editor type" dropdown menu and choose "BBCode Editor". Save your profile, and you're done!  One thing that is related to this new option, if you've noticed your smilies are not showing up - or you've added a video to your posts, you will notice the *rich text editor is no longer parsing these and converting them into smilies or embedded videos*. If you choose to use the rich editor you will need to make sure to CLICK the embed video option in your editor toolbox. This also applies to smilies when using the rich editor, you will need to select it from the smilie menu.   Feedback is always welcome.   -Janice


----------



## Susanne (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for this info, Janice!


----------

